# Is model 3 in europe equipped the active hood like model S?



## yongtae24 (Mar 25, 2019)

IN THE EUROPEAN MARKET, THE MODEL S HAS THE ACTIVE HOOD TO REDUCE INJURY OF PEDESTRIAN.

HOW ABOUT THE MODEL 3?
DOES IT HAVE THE ACTIVE HOOD IN EUROPE?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I believe that all cars sold in Europe are required to have it.

Example European VIN: 5YJ3E7EB9KF295234

The "7" in this VIN describes the type of restraint system. This value is specific to international Model 3s. According to TeslaTap:

7 = Type 2 manual seatbelts (Front, Rear*3) with Front Airbags, Side Inflatable Restraints & *Active Hood*​
Reference: https://teslatap.com/vin-decoder/


----------

